# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  λαθως διαγνωση νομιζω απο αποψη αγωγης

## makis_dr

ειχα νοσηλευτει πριν απο 2,5 μηνες με διπολικη διαταραχη και μανιακα επεισοδια σε σε νοσοκομειο τησ θεσσαλονικης και εκ τοτε η ζωη μου εχει παρει τον κατηφωρο εχω βαλει καποια κιλα στην σχολη δεν τα καταφερνω και τοσο καλα συγκεντρωση δεν υπαρχει αν και ο γιατρος που βλεπει καθε δυο βδομαδες μου λεει εισαι μια χαρα την τελευταια μαλιστα φορα μου ειπε ελλαττωνουμε το risperdal κανουμε 4 ml siropi και το το τοπαμακ ως εχει 100 ml. ειχα ξεκινησει με 8ml ρισπερδαλ μεγαλη δοση θα ελεγα για να δεχτω ολες τισ παρενεργειες επισης απο την μερια μου ενδιαφερον δεν υπαρχει για το τιποτα παρα μονο η στιγμη που θα ερθει η στιγμη να αλλαξει η αγωγη και κατα πασα πιθανοτητητα σιγουρα μαλλον παμε στο abilify το παλιο καλο φαρμακο εχω χασει καθε ενδιαφερον την στιγμη που σας γραφω και πιστεψτε με ολο αυτο το διαστημα με την συγκεκριμενη αγωγη ετσι ειμαι.

----------


## path

Kαι τι περιμένεις για να ρωτήσεις και εναν αλλο γιατρο?

----------


## makis_dr

twra edw pou irthan ta pragmata den mporw na kanw kati diaforetiko eksallou apopsi tou einai ta abilify alla gt na dwthei ex arxhs tetoia agwgh

----------


## angelos

> και κατα πασα πιθανοτητητα σιγουρα μαλλον παμε στο abilify το παλιο καλο φαρμακο


Εχω την εντυπωση απο αυτα που εχω διαβασει οτι το abilify ειναι πιο νεο απο το risperdal, εξου και το γεγονος πως δεν εχει ληξει ακομη η πατεντα του οποτε και δεν εχει γενοσημα.

Εκτος αυτου, στο νοσοκομειο που ειχα νοσηλευτει μου χορηγουσαν adovia (γενοσημο του risperdal), οποτε το ξερω και απο ιδια πειρα.

Θα σου προτεινα και εγω να παρεις και μια αλλη γνωμη (ή περισσοτερες), οπως και θα κανεις φανταζομαι.
Τωρα το "πως και γιατι", δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν αξιζει να το ψαξεις...

----------


## makis_dr

βασικα η ρισπεριδονη ειναι ουσια που με καταστελει παρα πολυ παλιοτερα και με το rispelen το παθαινα εχω δυσλειτουργια στην σεξουαλικοτητα μου οπως αναδρομη εκσπερματωση διαθεση μηδενικη συγκενρτωση μηδαμινη και δεν ξερω ποσες αλλες παρενεργειες να αναφερω οπως μουδιασματα στα κατω ακρα πονοκεφαλους συνεχεια και αλλα συναφη δεν βρισκω την ωρα να παω στο αμπιλιφαι παιδια θα με σωσει ελικρινα μιλαω

----------


## angelos

> εχω δυσλειτουργια στην σεξουαλικοτητα μου οπως αναδρομη εκσπερματωση


Αυτο ακριβως ειχα και εγω με το risperdal.

Μολις το αναφερα στο γιατρο που με παρακολουθουσε τοτε, μου προτεινε να κανω εξετασεις για να δουμε τα επιπεδα της προλακτινης, τα οποια ηταν οντως ανεβασμενα, και μου αλλαξε το risperdal σε abilify.

----------


## ~Lucy~

Γεια σου Μακη! με το risperdal ειχα κι εγω αρκετες ανεπιθυμητες, δε μπορουσα να συγκεντρωθω, επισης μου ειχε ανεβασει την προλακτινη και δεν ειχα περιδοδο γενικα δεν εχω και την καλυτερη εμπειρια με το φαρμακο...
Τωρα παιρνω κι εγω abilify και δεν εχω ανεπιθυμητες.
Θα σου προτεινα κι εγω να δεις κι εναν αλλο ψυχιατρο, να εχεις και μια αλλη γνωμη..

----------


## makis_dr

θα πρεπει να το σκεφτω πολυ για να αναιρεσω τον συγκεκριμενω καθως ειναι διευθυντης στο νοσοκομειο που νοσηλευτηκα μου ειπε συγκεκριμενα την τελευταια φορα που πηγα οτι γιναμε καλα αλλα δεχτηκαμε τισ παρενεργειες αυτο ηταν το καλο την ιστοριας και μου ειπε να παμε στο abilify κανω υπομονη και βλεπω

----------


## angelos

Η γνωμη μου ειναι πως το να παρεις αλλη μια αποψη δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα πως θα αναιρεσεις τον προηγουμενο.

Σε συγκυριες οπως μια νοσηλεια σε ενα νοσοκομειο, σε αναλαμβανει καποιος συγκεκριμενος γιατρος. Μολις τελειωσει η νοσηλεια, εσυ επιλεγεις αν θα συνεχισεις να εχεις τον συγκεκριμενο ή αν θα ψαξεις για αλλον.

Και προσωπικα δεν κοιταζω την θεση που εχει καποιος.

Μην ξεχνας φιλε Μακη πως τους γιατρους... εμεις τους επιλεγουμε, δεν επιλεγουν εκεινοι εμας.

Απο κει και περα, εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα απο τον καθενα την κατασταση.

Οποτε κανε αυτο που πιστευεις πως ειναι το καλυτερο.  :Smile:

----------


## makis_dr

φιλαρακι καλα ολα υατα που λες αλλα εγω εχω την μητερα μου εδω να εχει γινει στενος κορσες πανω απο το κεφαλι μου και να με στελνει στο παρελθον με αστυνομιες και με εισαγγελικες σε νοσοκομια και ψυχιατρικες γτ και καλα παρουσιαζα συμπεριφορα αποκλινουσα και οτι αποτελουσα δημοσιο κινδυνο για την κοινωνια τησ θεσσαλονικης θελω να σου πω οτι και τα abilify αρχικα ηταν arnhtikh η μητερα αλλα την καθησυχασα λιγακι γτ τα συγκεκριμενα φαρμακα σε διαστημα 8 μηνων πηρα μονο 2 κουτια με αποτελεσμα να εχω πολλα επεισοδια μεσα στο καλοκαιρι

----------


## angelos

Γιατι πρεπει εσυ να καθησυχαζεις τη μητερα σου για το abilify και οχι ο ιδιος ο γιατρος?
Μηπως δεν την εχεις μαζι σου τη μητερα σου στις επισκεψεις με τον γιατρο, για να μιλουν και μεταξυ τους?
Αν εχει μιλησει με τον γιατρο σου, τοτε δεν πρεπει να εχει ανησυχια.
Αν θεωρεις οτι ειμαι καπου λαθος, διορθωσε με.
Απλα σου λεω την αποψη μου, Μακη.
Για την σχεση σου με την μητερα σου, δεν θα ηθελα να παρω θεση, δεν ειμαι ειδικος.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ρε ασε τι λεει η μητερα σου! Σημασια εχει τι νιωθεις εσυ! Αμα το αμπιλιφαι σου "καθοταν" καλυτερα, γιατι δν λες στο γιατρο, εστω κ δοκιμαστικα, να επιστρεψεις σ αυτο κ βλεπεις πως παει! Υπαρχει ευρος φαρμακων, δν κανουν ολα για ολους! Ειναι κριμα να υποφερεις απο τις παρενεργειες! Εγω με το ρισπερνταλ ημουν σαν ζομπι, κοιμομουν συνεχεια, ειχα τρεμουλο κ εβαλα κιλα.. Με το αμπιλιφαι ειμαι μια χαρα, δν εχω κανενα παραπονο, μονο λιγο ξηροστομια εχω αλλα παιρνω κ αλλα φαρμακα .. Ψαξ το μην αφηνεσαι ετσι  :Smile:

----------


## makis_dr

παιδια σημερα πηγα στην προνοια με τα χαρτια απο το νοσοκομειο και θα βγει το βιβλιαριο την πεμπτη την πεμπτη λοιπον θα παρω και τα abilify σιγουρα gt δεν παει αλλο με εχει σακατεψει και κατι ακομα τι γνωμη εχετε για το invega?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Το invega ειναι στην ουσια εξελιγμενη μορφη του risperdal, προερχεται απο τη διασπαση της ρισπεριδονης σε παλιπεριδονη. Δν το χω παρει για να ξερω περισσοτερα.
Ευχομαι οταν με το καλο ξεκινησεις τα abilify να νιωσεις οντως καλυτερα κ ολα καλα να σου πηγαινουν απο δω κ στο εξης!!
 :Smile:

----------

